# Back in the .357 saddle



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I am recently returned to shooting after about a decade off. I bought an FNX 40 that put some hurt on a nerve in my thumb 2 weeks ago so I wanted to take my other new (to me) gun for a walk this time. The one revolver I saved from my father's collection was a S&W model 66, 4 inch, stainless, rubber combat Pachmayer grip.

Now THAT is what I was looking for! I am very inexperienced with semi-autos so the previous trip with the FNX40 wasn't a nice experience, but I had a great time throwing 38 specials down range yesterday. At 25 feet I could put 6 shots in maybe a 3" diameter. Easy peasy for most, but since I hadn't shot that gun ever or ANY revolver in 10 years I am proud of myself. The recoil was perfect - a nice thump in the palm and no worries about nerve damage on the back of my thumb.

The trigger was wonderful. DA was long and steady and smooth, easy to pull halfway back and finalize the aim, then hit those last couple of millimeters. SA was very short and easy. Not exactly a hair trigger, but close enough for me. I understand the love for the S&W trigger now. My old Ruger Security Six was much tougher than this.

I spent most of my time in SA. The first 6 were pretty wild, but 70 rounds later I was much improved. I wanted to keep going but I had a honey-dew list a mile long.

I tried one rapid-fire drill where I shot DA and took maybe 3 or 4 seconds for all six shots. Only hit the target 3 times. That made me frown. I'll need to work on that. But that just means I need to go the range again. 

So I think it is safe to say I am a revolver man. I need to fire a 1911 (and the range has a few of those to rent) but if that doesn't sit well in the hand then I'll have to gve up semi-autos for good, I think. I might get a little Ruger SR22, but that won't have nearly the impact of the 40 cal so I'm not worried about that.

Either way, that FNX 40 will be looking for a new home shortly. I am bummed - I got all excited for that weapon and it turns out the thing hates me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sometimes certain pistols and certain shooters are just not a good match. No need to fight it, and it sounds like the revolver IS a good match for you. Some dry-fire practice in a safe place at home (with an unloaded-and double-checked-for-safety handgun) will allow you to perfect a smooth straight-to-the-rear squeeze on the long DA pull, and allow you to watch the sights for evidence of any jerky movements at the end of the squeeze (which you can't see on a loaded pistol due to the effects of recoil). 50 rounds of empty-gun dry-fire practice with a smooth rolling DA squeeze, watching the sights all the way through until the "click", will help get your hits closer to the center of the target on the very next range trip.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Luckily I have an indoor range very close to me that rents handguns...most types are able to be rented for an hour and one can test fire a variety of guns to see what works for you.

Practice, as long as it is controlled and planned makes perfect...practicing bad technique over and over will ingrain the mistakes until they are bone deep and hard to un learn. Maybe some instruction or a mentor are in order?

I'm a revolver whore from at least 40 years ago and I adore a .357 revolver...but my current love is a .32 ACP 95 year old Colt Model M.

Try different guns until you find what fits and you feel comfortable and proficient with and then *bang the crap out of it* and practice often and have fun.

Good luck and seek the advice of more experienced shooters (there are a lot of them on this forum) until you find the center.

VooDoo


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Gruesome, wait maybe give it a second chance. Don't be hasty.


----------

